# Bottomless problem...lol



## soundklinik (May 31, 2013)

Did this happened to you?

I bought a bottomless portafilter for my Silvia. http://www.maxicoffee.com/portefiltre-bottomless-pour-rancilio-silvia-p-1832.html

The basket seems to be 20g. I tried it and discovered that it leaks all over the place with its filter and also with Silvias original filters...When I make a shot, espresso runs out way too quick with same grinder setting...

When I use Silvias' original PF with its filters I get no leaks...

Also the "beaks" are not the same...see photo








Is there something to do or just return it?


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

When you say "leaks" what do you mean?

do you mean coffee is coming over the top of the filter passed the seals?

or do you mean it runs a little quicker?

if it's running quicker remember that a larger dose may mean a change in grind setting...


----------



## soundklinik (May 31, 2013)

MarkyP said:


> When you say "leaks" what do you mean?
> 
> do you mean coffee is coming over the top of the filter passed the seals?
> 
> ...


I meant clear water runs on the outside of PF, over the top of filter, between the rubber seal and PF...And at decent rate, not just drops...

When I made too find ground before, (Silvia PF+basket), coffee just would not pass, took 20+ secs. to come, but it did not leak...

The naked PF leaks with ANY basket...

When I lock the naked PF handle in, it stops at 7:30, Silvia is at 6:30 and I don't have to wrestle with it


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Different baskets will need different doses and different grind settings


----------



## soundklinik (May 31, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> Different baskets will need different doses and different grind settings


True, but I am concerned with leaking bottomless PF, then I will adjust burrs...

I got my calipers out and measured distances from top of "beak" to top of PF where basket sits and then with basket in. Difference of ~0.48mm between the 2 PFs.

No wonder it doesn't seal:mad:


----------



## repeat (Nov 14, 2009)

soundklinik said:


> True, but I am concerned with leaking bottomless PF, then I will adjust burrs...
> 
> I got my calipers out and measured distances from top of "beak" to top of PF where basket sits and then with basket in. Difference of ~0.48mm between the 2 PFs.
> 
> No wonder it doesn't seal:mad:


Can you just turn the portafilter handle a bit further to tighten it? Otherwise you may need a slightly thicker gasket. Do you know the thickness of the current gasket?


----------



## repeat (Nov 14, 2009)

My la marzocco portafilter is the opposite. Need to force it to lock otherwise the pressure causes it to rotate and fall out which makes an awful mess.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

For Gaggia Classic you can get two thicknesses of seal ,I think they are 8mm & 8.5mm Dont know thickness for your machine but might be worth a try.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Another thought, looking at the photos and your comment about the "beaks" being different. Is there anything in the head of the machine which acts as a" stop" and the extra width on the beaks are coming up against it. Try without the basket to see if anything catches!!


----------



## soundklinik (May 31, 2013)

repeat said:


> Can you just turn the portafilter handle a bit further to tighten it? Otherwise you may need a slightly thicker gasket. Do you know the thickness of the current gasket?


I tried, but I didn't want to arm wrestle with Silvia, it fits "strangely", silvia has a nice solid feel to it, the other PF I have to hold on to Silvia to lock it in to keep her from sliding sideways...

When I remove baskets from both, I noticed that Silvias' PF has a small ridge, that actually lowers the mounting beak/jaw, giving it almost 0.5mm plus, so it closes nicely against the gasket...if I look across the PF (horizontal view) the bottomless PF is flush on surface, from top of beak to the place where basket sits...I know it's hard to explain.

The rubber seal is genuine R/S 8mm


----------



## repeat (Nov 14, 2009)

Just lock it tightly. You are pushing against rubber so shouldn't be a problem!

Gaskets are cheap to replace. How old is your current one as they go hard after a while and the seal becomes poor?


----------



## soundklinik (May 31, 2013)

repeat said:


> Just lock it tightly. You are pushing against rubber so shouldn't be a problem!
> 
> Gaskets are cheap to replace. How old is your current one as they go hard after a while and the seal becomes poor?


I can't lock it tightly, because it feels like metal against metal in case of naked PF.

Silvia PF just fits beautifully, smooth, locks without effort.

see the photo please...It seems that the ridgeless part does not fit into the head as smooth as Silvia.

Thank you all for help, I am beginning to think that its a bad one or wrong one, for another machine.

Have a good evening everybody


----------



## repeat (Nov 14, 2009)

You are right. That ridge will be a problem!


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

Is the gasket worn?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Judging by your last photo the "beaks" look to stand out more than on the normal one.Try marking the outer edges of the beaks with a coloured pencil or marker pen then insert in M/ch /remove and see if the colouring has marked the M/ach ,or if it has rubbed off the PF beaks.

As you have said it appears to be either faulty or the wrong one.


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

If I recall their was a problem with non Rancilio bottomless portafilters not seating correctly, if you search Gail & Kats video's at http://www.seattlecoffeegear.com you will find mention of this, and that the best option is the new Rancilio bottomless from Rancilio themselves, which I have recently bought from myespresso and it comes with a triple basket as well! And it doesn't leak over the top. only leaks when I fail to get the distribution right!


----------



## soundklinik (May 31, 2013)

El carajillo said:


> Judging by your last photo the "beaks" look to stand out more than on the normal one.Try marking the outer edges of the beaks with a coloured pencil or marker pen then insert in M/ch /remove and see if the colouring has marked the M/ach ,or if it has rubbed off the PF beaks.
> 
> As you have said it appears to be either faulty or the wrong one.


Yep, they seem to be different...I don't know Silvia that well yet to determine what makes the locking between the head and PF.

Marker didn't reveal much...bit of a bummer

Difference seems to be like 'grinding' on some part of the naked PF as I try to lock them, does not enter easily into the head...

Fortunately I am not stuck with it, they will take it back or exchange...

@rodabot, I don't think that the gasket is worn, with my normal PF it locks in at "6:30" position and never leaks...16 month old Silvia...

Edit:

Last measurement before I hit the sack: 82.84= naked PF and 81.58mm for Silvia PF, that's over 1.20mm on the extremities of PF diameter.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I've got a bottomless query - are spritzers because of partially blocked holes or bad distribution?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> I've got a bottomless query - are spritzers because of partially blocked holes or bad distribution?


The latter. Not a problem if your shot tastes OK but if you want to try and eliminate, stir your grounds with a toothpick several times to ensure even distribution of fines and see if this does the trick.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I stir the grinds as part of my routine but it still happens from time to time. Shots still usually taste fine but they are messy!


----------

